# 1/72 Space Shuttle Discovery WIP



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

For those interested in super detailing Monogram's/Revell's 1/72 Space Shuttle Orbiter, here is my build sequence.

Cockpit (astronaut since removed as this vehicle will be depicted shortly after landing)...
http://www.philsmith.us/ShuttleCockpit6.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/ShuttleCockpit3.jpg

“Pre-tiling”…
http://www.philsmith.us/Shuttle4.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Shuttle5.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Shuttle6.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis5.jpg (Umbilical panels from Real Space Models, but decided to scratchbuild my own as they are inaccurate)
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis4.jpg

Applying the tiles…
Strips of tiles: http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis15.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis6.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Tile2.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Tile3.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis14.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis13.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis12.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis11.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis10.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis9.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis3.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis2.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Atlantis1.jpg

Application of FRSI “sheets”…
http://www.philsmith.us/FRSI1.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/FRSI2.jpg

Applying RCC panels (nose was built up to match the level of tiles with Milliput)…
http://www.philsmith.us/RCC1.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/RCC2.jpg

Applying thermal blankets (using surgical tape)…
http://www.philsmith.us/Tape1.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Tape2.jpg

Painting, then Future coat. I used Polyscale Acrylic flat white and black, then the belly received Polyscale Acrylic Grime Black for a toned down color that works very well. Blanket areas had to be covered well with hand-painted flat white to mitigate the "fuzz" from the tape…
http://www.philsmith.us/Tape3.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Tape4.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Predecal1.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Predecal2.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Predecal3.jpg

Applying decals from Real Space Models and Cutting Edge. Also made my own "NO STEP" and thermal blanket location numbers decals…
http://www.philsmith.us/Decal2.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/Decal1.jpg

Weathering, only using chalks. Also panel variations (such as the ruddy hue of the inboard flaps) where colored using chalk…
http://www.philsmith.us/Weather1.jpg I used New Ware's 1/48 Lunar Module kit RCS nozzles for RCS on this model.
http://www.philsmith.us/Weather2.jpg I used Cutting Edge resin engine nozzles. The OMS nozzles needed major carving as the shape was wrong.
http://www.philsmith.us/Weather3.jpg Hazy look of decals has since been removed (caused by crappy dull coat).
http://www.philsmith.us/Weather4.jpg Screw heads apparent around windows yet to be added.
http://www.philsmith.us/Weather5.jpg

Landing gear assembly. Some significant work here, especially with the nose gear (photos impending). Wheel wells will also be a bit of a bear, mainly because good resources are few and far between on internal arrangement…
http://www.philsmith.us/LandingGear1.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/LandingGear2.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/LandingGear3.jpg
http://www.philsmith.us/LandingGear4.jpg


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Nicely done! Superb work! I've got one of these too--still in the box. I've got the nozzles for it but the tiling is damn intimidating! Bravo!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

holy freaking tilesaurus! um I know it's 1/72 and all but could you put a can-o-coke or something in one of the pics to get a reference?

Here's an interesting pic

This is of the full scale mock-up shuttle "Explorer" so I'm not sure how realistic it is. Looks to be very. Look down on this guy's page. Click the wheel well pic for an enlargement.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very, very nice work.

Your solution to the tiles are inspired, yet my concern is adding that thickness to the dimensions of the model.

Was that some pre-scribed evergreen or did you scribe some thinner stock?


Also a general question.

Which 1/72 scale shuttle has the better porportions? The Revell or the Monogram?

I have the Revell 1/72 scale shuttle stack, and have seen thought about the Monogram one, but didn't care for the raised panel lines.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

The thickness of the sheet is such that at that scale the difference is negligible. Since the entire model is resurfaced, the dimansions are more or less unchanged at 1/72. I used the Revell fuselage, which I understand is not as accurate as the Monogram kit. But, I did not want to scratch teh window frams, since the Monogram kit has inaccurate frames (I was lazy, despite being nuts enough to scribe tiles).

I tried prescribed sheet, but the scribe widths were to deep and wide, so I scribed my own. Very tideous, I know!

And thanks all for the comments


----------

